# Oh god, This is funny/horrifying.



## Waffles (Jan 29, 2011)

Warning: drag queen go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tYi4cNhQZw
Oh, you crazy japanese.


----------



## Sam-E Jo (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my god that guy with the afro was the worst of all of them, the other two could have passed for a women till they started singing.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, you japanese. I have no problem with drag queens, but this is waaaay too much.


----------



## Xavan (Jan 29, 2011)

What's new?


----------



## Hir (Jan 29, 2011)

lynx plox?


----------



## Waffles (Jan 29, 2011)

Totally changing my avatar to this:
http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/685/48551081861686167121506.jpg
:>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 29, 2011)

It's official; you can't tell asians apart, even across genders. [/racism]

I agree with the highest rated comment: "Hottest thing I've ever seen."


----------



## Ames (Jan 30, 2011)

This video makes me a sad asian.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Jan 30, 2011)

I probably wouldn't have seen it coming if it wasn't for this thread's title.

On a side note, they don't sing that bad.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2011)

its not available in germany... should i be mad or happy? XD


----------



## Orion928 (Feb 1, 2011)

that.. was absolutly freaking awesome


----------



## Lyeris (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, damn.  That's an interesting cap to a 12 hour night shift.

That Afro Guy, man, he fooled me.  I mean, I instantly thought, "middle school girl" when I looked at him the first time.  The hairy armpits gave it away in the end.  Shocking, I say.

Still, they sing pretty well.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 2, 2011)

*LMAO!!*

I love this!  Thanks for making my morning XD


----------

